

Review of Snaptalent - sharpshoot
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/03/15/snaptalent-compelling-job-ads

======
wallflower
I think Snaptalent is an excellent implementation to target a message
("technical job window shopping")

Now, what if Snaptalent paid a bonus to the original referring blog (if one of
the blog's readers was hired - using maybe cryptographically signed tracking
codes)? Yes, it's kind of a crapshoot - more a lottery (but the store that
sells the winning lottery ticket typically gets a sizeable bonus)

~~~
jamiequint
Jamie from Snaptalent here. Thanks for the kind words.

Interesting idea. We've played around with some referral hiring ideas. The
primary issue with referral hiring tends to be the fact that it is really hard
to enforce extra payment from a company when somebody is hired (since they are
basically on the honor system). In fact, the only successful implementation of
referral based hiring to date seems to be Jobvite, which is possible because
it is running internal referral hiring for a company.

Since Jobvite is run by the company, and the company is liable to keep its own
employees happy, the problem works itself out. It tends to be a lot harder to
enforce payment externally which is probably why companies like zubka.com have
struggled.

We would certainly love it if we could easily track and charge based on hires,
but it is unfortunately not a pragmatic solution yet. If you have suggestions
for how we can improve this we'd love to hear from you at
feedback@snaptalent.com

~~~
PStamatiou
You could have a good-faith "how did you find out about this job?" field for
ppl to type in a site, etc. But there are obvious limitations.

